# URBAN DECAY X GWEN STEFANI



## nikkideevah (Sep 21, 2015)

The limited edition collection will launch on November 22nd at urbandecay.com, Urban Decay stores, as well as Sephora, Ulta, and Macy’s.

  “When Urban Decay came to me to collaborate, I immediately thought it was a perfect match. The way they’ve built their company is very similar to my aesthetic and approach. It’s all about creative self-expression, being strong and not being afraid to go outside of the box. Everyone in my life knows I absolutely love makeup. From a very young age, it was an artistic passion of mine. I actually used to be a makeup artist. I love wearing makeup and having so many ways to express myself through it. It’s my war paint. To be able to do a collaboration with people who get that concept and who are just as passionate about it is a dream come true. We’ve made and created products that I actually wear every single day. It’s the real thing. I’m obsessed with everything we’ve done, and I can’t wait to share it.” — Gwen Stefani
  “We’ve always been such huge fans of Gwen’s work over at UD. We’ve wanted to make this project happen for years, and finally it was the right time. We found a true partner in her, and it was amazing to channel her energy and creativity into these products. She truly represents the Urban Decay spirit.” — Wende Zomnir

  credit: http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-x-gwen-stefani-collection-for-november-2015


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 21, 2015)

I hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## CCKK (Nov 2, 2015)

Swatches are finally posted of the palette


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't wait for this!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

OMG! Have we seen swatches or even what's in the collection?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Okay found this:
totalbeauty





  And

flauntme
  "After some teasing, *Urban Decay* has finally released an image of the upcoming limited edition *Urban Decay x Gwen Stefani Palette* for Holiday 2015! So far, all we know judging from the image are the shades:

- Blonde
- Bathwater
- Skimp
- Steady
- Punk
- Baby
- Anaheim
- Stark
- Zone
- Serious
- Pop
- Harajuku
- Danger
- 1987
- Blackout"

Swatches from Popsugar







  "Here's a breakdown of the 12 new shades, which are all aptly named for different parts of Gwen's life:
Blonde, a pale beige with pink iridescent shift that's great for highlighter
Bathwater, a pale beige with gold pearl
Steady, a medium rose with metallic gold shift
Punk, the reddish-brown matte I mentioned that accentuates green and hazel eyes
Baby, a cool metallic rose
Anaheim, a light taupe-brown that's one of the only matte shades in the palette
Zone, another matte in a medium brown
Serious, a smoky gray with iridescent floating pearl that helps add dimension to a regular smoky look
Pop, a pale coral with iridescent sparkle
Harajuku, a metallic blue-pink with iridescent microshimmer that works gorgeously with Punk
Danger, a deep metallic royal blue with blue microsparkle
1987, a bright metallic yellow-gold"


----------



## CCKK (Nov 17, 2015)

There is more to this collection...wanting something


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

Lipsticks!!
  https://instagram.com/p/-KFA_9K4i3/


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I can't wait for this!!!


  This Sunday!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lipsticks!!
> https://instagram.com/p/-KFA_9K4i3/


  In the Spring, kewl! I thought it was with this Sunday's launch of the palette. I panicked. LOL


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> In the Spring, kewl! I thought it was with this Sunday's launch of the palette. I panicked. LOL


  I need to see swatches but I really shouldn't look! I'm supposed to be going on a low-buy/no-buy from January 1st!


----------



## ravenwolf (Nov 17, 2015)

I found the palette in store at Douglas.  Couldn't believe it but of course I grabbed it. Did anyone else find this before the release date?


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

ravenwolf said:


> I found the palette in store at Douglas.  Couldn't believe it but of course I grabbed it. Did anyone else find this before the release date?


  Nope. I didn't even realize it was going to be at retailers. I thought it was just the UD website!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I need to see swatches but I really shouldn't look! I'm supposed to be going on a *low-buy/no-buy from January 1st*!


  Good luck with that


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> This Sunday!


  I know, I have a reminder set on my phone. Haha   





montREALady said:


> In the Spring, kewl! I thought it was with this Sunday's launch of the palette. I panicked. LOL


  I did too! I spent way too much on my haul and really don't want to buy more than the palette right now.   





montREALady said:


> Nope. I didn't even realize it was going to be at retailers. I thought it was just the UD website!


  It'll be at Ulta, but I couldn't find a release for Sephora.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> It'll be at Ulta, but I couldn't find a release for Sephora.


  I would love for it to be released at Nordies and Macy's!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 17, 2015)

Swatches. I need more matte colors!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 17, 2015)

L/R  Steady (creme) 714 (matte) Ex girlfriend (sheer) Firebird (creme)


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Firebird (creme)


  The one effing matte had to be red!


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The one effing matte had to be red!


  There are more than those 4 lol! Hopefully there'll be others that are matte.


----------



## CCKK (Nov 17, 2015)

I love UD but this collection so far is a HUGE pass!  MontREALady- Macys is getting this collection.  I live here in Michigan and at my local Macys an associate confirmed it that the collection was coming.  She spoke directly to the UD rep


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

CCKK said:


> I love UD but this collection so far is a HUGE pass!  MontREALady- Macys is getting this collection.  I live here in Michigan and at my local Macys an associate confirmed it that the collection was coming.  She spoke directly to the UD rep


  Thanks. I like Gwen and UD so I want it. I barely paid attention to the swatches :lol:


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The one effing matte had to be red! :rants:





Shars said:


> There are more than those 4 lol! Hopefully there'll be others that are matte.


  Out of the other 4 there is 1 sheer and 3 more creme. Seems weird to me, when I think of Gwen I think of Red matte lips.


----------



## Shars (Nov 18, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Out of the other 4 there is 1 sheer and 3 more creme. Seems weird to me, when I think of Gwen I think of Red matte lips.


  Well bummer. I do like their original revolution lipsticks, which are creams but these don't seem to be the same as those.


----------



## Chartreuse (Nov 18, 2015)

CCKK said:


> I love UD but this collection so far is a HUGE pass!


  I know right
  gwen has such an awesome style
  I don't know what I expected but I feel kind of underwhelmed
  though the packaging of the palette is really really cool looking
  UD nailed it with the packaging this season
  I will for sure get one of their palettes since I don't own any
  and of course for the packaging


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

UD gave 8 beauty bloggers early access to the palette to recreate some iconic Gwen looks and here's what they came up with:
  http://www.urbandecay.com/%23udxgwen-blogger-lookbook/fs-vu-article-4864.html?utm_source=20151119_GwenBloggerLooks&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=Body&utm_content=Blog&utm_campaign=Marketing


----------



## fabulousfab (Nov 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> UD gave 8 beauty bloggers early access to the palette to recreate some iconic Gwen looks and here's what they came up with:
> http://www.urbandecay.com/%23udxgwen-blogger-lookbook/fs-vu-article-4864.html?utm_source=20151119_GwenBloggerLooks&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=Body&utm_content=Blog&utm_campaign=Marketing


  meh! I am going to pass on this palette the colors are not exciting and I have enough UD palettes all these colors are dupable . And these bloggers are not even convincing me to get the palette with these looks.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> UD gave 8 beauty bloggers early access to the palette to recreate some iconic Gwen looks and here's what they came up with: http://www.urbandecay.com/#udxgwen-...=Body&utm_content=Blog&utm_campaign=Marketing


  Did those girls google the wrong Gwen? Because those are not iconic Gwen looks. Shayla came the closest, but even that isn't a true Gwen look. They should've sent me one, I would kill it! As soon as I get that palette I will do my best Gwen look and tag UD on the Instagram pic. THEN they'll see what can be done with this palette! Sorry to sound cocky, but those pictures made me mad. Haha


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

fabulousfab said:


> meh! I am going to pass on this palette the colors are not exciting and I have enough UD palettes all these colors are dupable . And these bloggers are not even convincing me to get the palette with these looks.


  It is so boring indeed. I'm really not pressed. I need someone to sell me the packaging for 1/4 of the cost so I can fill it with my own shadows, lolllll!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> As soon as I get that palette I will do my best Gwen look and tag UD on the Instagram pic. THEN they'll see what can be done with this palette! Sorry to sound cocky, but those pictures made me mad. Haha


  I have a feeling a lot of chicks will be doing that. They really were uneventful. I like Shayla...lips should have been matte though. Or maybe that's just my preference


----------



## Shars (Nov 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It is so boring indeed. I'm really not pressed. I need someone to sell me the packaging for 1/4 of the cost so I can fill it with my own shadows, lolllll!


  I thought they were exceedingly boring as well. I was like, is the palette that uninspiring?


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 19, 2015)

This is the first time ever that I don't want a UD palette. The more swatches and videos I see, the more underwhelmed I am. This palette might be good for someone with no neutral colors at all but I find all the colors very durable. All of the light colors in the first row look extremely similar and, once applied to the eye, you probably can't tell the difference between them.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> This is the first time ever that I don't want a UD palette. The more swatches and videos I see, the more underwhelmed I am. This palette might be good for someone with no neutral colors at all but I find all the colors very durable. *All of the light colors in the first row look extremely similar and, once applied to the eye, you probably can't tell the difference between them*.


  Exactly!! Makes no sense!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

Karen's review: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/cosmetics/urban-decay-ud-gwen-stefani-palette/


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 23, 2015)

The palette is totally underwhelming. I saw a tutorial with it on a WOC and it still looked like a lot of nothing. It's too bad b/c I love the packaging. The lipsticks seem much more interesting to me. When are they coming out?


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 25, 2015)

I got my palette today and just did a really quick look before I did my last minute thanksgiving shopping. A couple colors don't swatch like I thought they would so that was disappointing, but most of them are really nice. I'll do some swatch pictures for you all in a few, but for now here's a quick pic from today. 



Don't mind the bleach stain on my shirt, I already changed into my comfortable clothes.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> View attachment 50187
> View attachment 50188
> 
> 
> ...



"Like"


----------



## montREALady (Dec 1, 2015)

Omg I hate this new format! Ugggh! Anywho, I got the palette as soon as it launched on Nordies around 2:30am ET. I haven't been in here or Specktra on a whole for that matter, so I have no idea how any of you feel about it.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 1, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> View attachment 50187
> View attachment 50188
> 
> 
> ...



Was it the light colors that didn't swatch well? I think I bought it for the actual palette not the shadows, lol.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 1, 2015)

@montrealady: I have swatched a few and am wearing a coupe shades today. So far, the shimmery shade on my lid is a little patchy but my overwhelming thought is that Punk should be available as a single. Have you gotten to play with it yet?


----------



## montREALady (Dec 1, 2015)

sagehen said:


> @montrealady: I have swatched a few and am wearing a coupe shades today. So far, the shimmery shade on my lid is a little patchy but my overwhelming thought is that Punk should be available as a single. Have you gotten to play with it yet?



Not yet, only placed my order early this a.m...from Nordies so we all know I'm not seeing it until next week! Is the palette itself as nice in person as it seems? The actual palette, not the shadows, lol.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Not yet, only placed my order early this a.m...from Nordies so we all know I'm not seeing it until next week! Is the palette itself as nice in person as it seems? The actual palette, not the shadows, lol.


The palette itself is nice and the huge mirror is sweet. I still say Punk needs to be a single and many of the shades are not very pigmented (YKWIM, enough t really show up on us - there are plenty pale shadows with enough pigment to still show up on dark skin so this disappoints me even though we both know this palette was not made with us in mind lol). There are several shadows in it I "like" so I am keeping it, for those shadows and the packaging. It was worth the price. Barely.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 2, 2015)

sagehen said:


> The palette itself is nice and the huge mirror is sweet. I still say Punk needs to be a single and many of the shades are not very pigmented (YKWIM, enough t really show up on us - there are plenty pale shadows with enough pigment to still show up on dark skin). There are several shadows in it I "like" so I am keeping it, for those shadows and the packaging. It was worth the price. Barely.



Nice re the mirror, though I don't use them ha! Is there a brush? Don't remember seeing one (I'll Google in a minute) but for some reason I love using the brush provided in my Naked 3 and ABH palettes! Lazy, lol. I'm thinking lighter colors are better for our skin. It's the brownish ones that don't. Did you use primer under? If so, which one? I alternate between UDPP OG and AA.


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Nice re the mirror, though I don't use them ha! Is there a brush? Don't remember seeing one (I'll Google in a minute) but for some reason I love using the brush provided in my Naked 3 and ABH palettes! Lazy, lol. I'm thinking lighter colors are better for our skin. It's the brownish ones that don't. Did you use primer under? If so, which one? I alternate between UDPP OG and AA.


I am using primer with my greasy old eyelids lol! I used Ruby Kisses supposed UPDD dupe today, WnW Fergie yesterday. These are my go to primers. Another note, the shadows pull pink on me after 30 min or so. Oh, no brush.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 2, 2015)

The FOMO I was having regarding this palette was oh so real. I just used my Sephora coupon to snag it. I hope I like it!


----------



## montREALady (Dec 7, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I am using primer with my greasy old eyelids lol! I used Ruby Kisses supposed UPDD dupe today, WnW Fergie yesterday. These are my go to primers. Another note, the shadows pull pink on me after 30 min or so. *Oh, no brush.*


Okay thanks. I never bothered checking. 



Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The FOMO I was having regarding this palette was oh so real. I just used my Sephora coupon to snag it. I hope I like it!


I ordered mine from Nordies right when it launched and it only just shipped last night. I'm thinking about ordering it from Sephora to use my coupon and returning the Nordies one. Did you get it? How do you like it?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Okay thanks. I never bothered checking.
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from Nordies right when it launched and it only just shipped last night. I'm thinking about ordering it from Sephora to use my coupon and returning the Nordies one. Did you get it? How do you like it?



I got mine late last week. I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I like it enough. I think there are enough shades to make it worth having (if you like Urban shadows and palettes, which I do, lol) and with the $25 off it was kind of a no brainer.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 8, 2015)

Tiffany D on You Tube did 2 holiday looks using this palette and they both looked great. It showed that the colors can be used for more than neutral/natural looks. I have the palette and am really glad I purchased it. The quality throughout is consistent and I think it can be used for a range of looks.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 9, 2015)

I did a swatch video...sorry I haven't figured out how to embed it like we used to be able to
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEJOkdbxkg0

Edit: to add pics


----------



## montREALady (Dec 9, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> Tiffany D on You Tube did 2 holiday looks using this palette and they both looked great. It showed that the colors can be used for more than neutral/natural looks. I have the palette and am really glad I purchased it. The quality throughout is consistent and I think it can be used for a range of looks.



I think you're right. You have to see it in person to realize it's not as "boring" as it may seem. The pics I was seeing before buying it did not sell it to me. A lot of the colors looked the same. But nope. And they feel like butter! Can't wait to experiment with it.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Dec 13, 2015)

sagehen said:


> The palette itself is nice and the huge mirror is sweet. I still say Punk needs to be a single and many of the shades are not very pigmented (YKWIM, enough t really show up on us - there are plenty pale shadows with enough pigment to still show up on dark skin so this disappoints me even though we both know this palette was not made with us in mind lol). There are several shadows in it I "like" so I am keeping it, for those shadows and the packaging. It was worth the price. Barely.




I want Punk to be a single! It's the only color I want from the palette


----------



## montREALady (Dec 13, 2015)

revoltofagirl said:


> I want Punk to be a single! It's the only color I want from the palette



Love Punk! Been wearing it since I got it mainly as a crease color but wore it on my lid as my main color yesterday... Wish I took a better pic of my eyes.



Found a better one:



Brow bone:


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 19, 2015)

I just got this palette as a Christmas gift and really like it so far! I've only worn it today, but I used a couple of the shadows and they all were nicely pigmented and applied well. I like it a lot more than I thought at first!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Love Punk! Been wearing it since I got it mainly as a crease color but wore it on my lid as my main color yesterday... Wish I took a better pic of my eyes.
> View attachment 50601
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! Punk is great!! I just dyed my hair a dark cherry red and have been having trouble finding a good brow filler, but I used Punk today and it looks great! Also used it in my crease


----------



## nikkideevah (Jan 5, 2016)

So there is also a blush palette coming.. 

http://www.budgetbeautyblog.com/2015/12/urban-decay-gwen-stefani-blush-palette.html


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 7, 2016)

I can honestly say I really don't like the eye palette, which depresses me lol. I wanted to love it. I am pretty excited for the blush one though. Just hoping it's the same formula as their current blushes because I LOVE them!! I noticed that all the new stuff (lipsticks, lip pencils, blush palette) is up on UD's site but not available yet. Is there a date for them to go live?


----------



## Miradan (Jan 7, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I can honestly say I really don't like the eye palette, which depresses me lol. I wanted to love it. I am pretty excited for the blush one though. Just hoping it's the same formula as their current blushes because I LOVE them!! I noticed that all the new stuff (lipsticks, lip pencils, blush palette) is up on UD's site but not available yet. Is there a date for them to go live?



January 12 on UD.com, according to the email I got this morning. Not sure when for other places.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 7, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I can honestly say I really don't like the eye palette, which depresses me lol. I wanted to love it. I am pretty excited for the blush one though. Just hoping it's the same formula as their current blushes because I LOVE them!! I noticed that all the new stuff (lipsticks, lip pencils, blush palette) is up on UD's site but not available yet. Is there a date for them to go live?



I'm actually surprised that I like it considering I didn't really want it. I wore it yesterday and today and for a solid week when I got it (I didn't really wear any makeup during the holidays, lol). I want that blush palette.


----------



## Miradan (Jan 8, 2016)

FYI, Karen has two posts up, one with swatches of all the products, and one with lip swatches of the lipsticks.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 8, 2016)

I absolutely love her eye palette can't wait to get her blush palette along with two of her lip shades Ex Girlfriend and Firebird... totally my shades <3 I'm quite surprised all her lipsticks ain't matte though


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 12, 2016)

I got the eye palette back in December and I really love it. All shades (except for the pink and blue) are exactly what I like and normally use.
Now, I really want to have the blush palette, and I really _want_ to like the shades because I've listened to No Doubt since I was in 5th grade, but I guess at least two, the warm toned bronzer and OC which turned out yellowish on Phyrra, won't suit me. On the other hand, I do love the other shades. Anyway, I don't know when it'll be released in Europe yet.
And I'd also like to get Ex-Girlfriend lipstick, just for reasons of fangirling.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 12, 2016)

So it launched on their website. When is it launching everywhere else?


----------



## soonari (Jan 12, 2016)

Temptalia's review for the blush palette is good enough for me so I'm thinking of getting that plus all the non-sheer lipsticks. Firebird looks especially amazing! Not sure when they'll launch in my country though!


----------



## Heidi K (Jan 20, 2016)

I wasn't going to get the blush palette until I saw that one that had like a duochrome type sheen (O.C. I think?). It broke my resolve.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 20, 2016)

Got the blush palette, Firebird, Phone Call and Rock Steady Pencils and Lipsticks... and the Ex Girlfriend pencil because that lipstick looks bogus. Phone Call and Ex Girlfriend should arrive today... the rest gets here tomorrow.

And make sure to get it from Sephora because Urban Decay is SLOW with the shipping! None of my Urban Decay stuff has even left the building so I ended up cancelling it (even though I  ordered last week), and just getting it from Sephora.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 20, 2016)

I see Sephora says the blush palette is their exclusive. Does that mean Macy's and Nordies aren't getting it? I find that hard to believe since they have the shadow palette...

Edit: Did a Nordies chat, they are expected to get it on Jan. 28th.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 20, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Got the blush palette, Firebird, Phone Call and Rock Steady Pencils and Lipsticks... and the Ex Girlfriend pencil because that lipstick looks bogus. Phone Call and Ex Girlfriend should arrive today... the rest gets here tomorrow.
> 
> And make sure to get it from Sephora because Urban Decay is SLOW with the shipping! None of my Urban Decay stuff has even left the building so I ended up cancelling it (even though I  ordered last week), and just getting it from Sephora.



Really? I've never had that problem w/UD. I ordered a bunch of stuff the day the collection launched last Tuesday and it was delivered by Thursday. They thought they messed up my order, even though they didn't, so they sent me a box with about 10 different samples. I was really impressed by that. When I have delayed shipping from Sephora, all I get is more points I don't need.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 20, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> Really? I've never had that problem w/UD. I ordered a bunch of stuff the day the collection launched last Tuesday and it was delivered by Thursday. They thought they messed up my order, even though they didn't, so they sent me a box with about 10 different samples. I was really impressed by that. When I have delayed shipping from Sephora, all I get is more points I don't need.


 
Yeah, this is the third time I've had issues with them shipping in less than two weeks. Sephora shipped my stuff for tomorrow's delivery so I'm a happy gal.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 20, 2016)

Got to play with these at my SiJCP today.  Seriously crushing on the blush palette.  I keep flip-flopping, and I don't know why.

The lipsticks look nice, but since I don't do liner, I'm really worried about feathering.  The packaging felt SUPER cheap, and the SA said the bullets tend to wobble.  I think I'll hold tight to see how others fare with them before plunking down $$.  I don't exactly have an emergency lipstick shortage, haha!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 21, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Got to play with these at my SiJCP today.  Seriously crushing on the blush palette.  I keep flip-flopping, and I don't know why.
> 
> The lipsticks look nice, but since I don't do liner, I'm really worried about feathering.  The packaging felt SUPER cheap, and the SA said the bullets tend to wobble.  I think I'll hold tight to see how others fare with them before plunking down $$.  I don't exactly have an emergency lipstick shortage, haha!



I highly recommend the blush palette. It's a great mix of bronzer, highlighter, and blush.

As far as the lipsticks go - I've tried two of them (Ex Girlfriend and Plaid) and haven't had any problems with the bullet. I did get the matching lipliner. My lips have almost no pigment and when I wear darker or brighter lip colors the liner helps me get a cleaner edge. The packaging does feel cheap but since it's a few $$ less than the price of Revolution lipsticks, I'm ok with that.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 21, 2016)

Phone call lipliner and lipstick


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 21, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I highly recommend the blush palette. It's a great mix of bronzer, highlighter, and blush.
> 
> As far as the lipsticks go - I've tried two of them (Ex Girlfriend and Plaid) and haven't had any problems with the bullet. I did get the matching lipliner. My lips have almost no pigment and when I wear darker or brighter lip colors the liner helps me get a cleaner edge. The packaging does feel cheap but since it's a few $$ less than the price of Revolution lipsticks, I'm ok with that.
> 
> Hope this was helpful.



I can't wait for my blush palette! It gets here today. WOOT! I agree about the bullets. They work fine for me. The packaging is lighter than I'd like but the color payoff makes up for that for me.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 21, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I highly recommend the blush palette. It's a great mix of bronzer, highlighter, and blush.
> 
> As far as the lipsticks go - I've tried two of them (Ex Girlfriend and Plaid) and haven't had any problems with the bullet. I did get the matching lipliner. My lips have almost no pigment and when I wear darker or brighter lip colors the liner helps me get a cleaner edge. The packaging does feel cheap but since it's a few $$ less than the price of Revolution lipsticks, I'm ok with that.
> 
> Hope this was helpful.



Thanks for the input!  You are definitely pushing me towards giving in on the palette, and that is a good point about the lipsticks have a lower price point than normal.  Do you think it's the Revolution formula?  I know the blushes are  because it says in the description, but apparently it is unclear for the lipsticks.




Ingenue said:


> View attachment 51560
> 
> Phone call lipliner and lipstick



That looks GORGEOUS on you!


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 21, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That looks GORGEOUS on you!



Thank you! I am surprised by how flattering it is on me. I absolutely love it. But 'sheer' is a suggestion. It's super hydrating but it's also really pigmented. I can easily sheer it out more for wearability.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 21, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I can't wait for my blush palette! It gets here today. WOOT! I agree about the bullets. They work fine for me. The packaging is lighter than I'd like but the color payoff makes up for that for me.



I hope you like it! I'm curious to see what you think. 

Phone call lipstick looks great on you. I have that one and am considering ordering the liner.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 21, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks for the input!  You are definitely pushing me towards giving in on the palette, and that is a good point about the lipsticks have a lower price point than normal.  Do you think it's the Revolution formula?  I know the blushes are  because it says in the description, but apparently it is unclear for the lipsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the lipsticks are being marketed as Revolution lipsticks. IMO, they are nearly the same. I couldn't tell the difference. Except for Ex Girlfriend, which is sheer, the pigmentation is phenomenal. One pass gives me plenty of color.


----------



## rockin (Jan 21, 2016)

I got an email through from Urban Decay just now to say that the Gwen collection is online, but when I looked the Phonecall lipstick is out ofstock (had to be one of the 'online only' ones, didn't it?) and there is no 'add to bag' for the matching lipliner.  I had been planning to get Phonecall lipstick and liner, and Firebird lipstick and liner.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 21, 2016)

This morning it was released here and I got a text and email saying my stuff are coming tomorrow that was quick  I ordered

Blush Palette
Lipsticks in Firebird, 714 and Rock Steady
Lip Liners in Ex Girlfriend, Firebird, 714 and Rock Steady

so excited for them to arrive <3


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm thinking about 714 even though I don't really wear red like that. My goodies came yesterday! LOVE Rock Steady and LOVE Firebird! The blush palette is awesome BUT it's pressed really soft so it kicks up a ton of product. You have to honestly just 'tap' the brush in there to pick up product. Today I'm wearing Lo-Fi as a blush with OC over it, and Angel as a highlighter. The effect is incredible.



I'm actually all Stefani everything today: Angel as shadow, Blackout as liner, and Phone Call lip liner (filled in) with a clear gloss over it.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 22, 2016)

Annoyed my parcel arrived this morning and it seemed light as a feather I opened it and nothing was in it except a sample liner :/ so I phoned them and they said there was a problem with a lot of orders and I'll have to re order.... don't get why they never phoned me or emailed me to let me know instead of me finding out with a shocked face opening my parcel cause nothing was there LOL!! So I've had to re order and they're given me delivery tomorrow and I had to get them to fax my bank to release the money of my first order back into my account or I'll have to wait a week for it to bounce back usually I wouldn't mind waiting but it was a lot plus I had to re order!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 22, 2016)

I ordered Firebird lipstick and liner on a whim. I'm warmer toned and cool, blue based colors like that typically don't work for me. When I got my order, I took one look at it and planned on returning it. SOOO glad I tried it out today...I love it. It's outside my comfort zone but I need to branch out. It really brightens up may face. The lipstick formulation is a dream - pigmented, moisturizing.

Ingenue, I'm with you. I rarely wear reds but am considering 714. It would be perfect for a special occasion.

The collection has really taken me by surprise. I had no interest in the lipsticks but, somehow, ended up with 4 of them and am pleased with every single one. UD confirmed these are the Revolution formula and I think they are just as good or better than some of the really expensive brands (Chanel, Tom Ford)

I'm surprised this collection hasn't been getting much attention on here.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 22, 2016)

Broke down and got 714. It's just too gorgeous to resist, and I want to see how a 'mega matte' works on me. If it doesn't work, I'll just take it back.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 22, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I'm thinking about 714 even though I don't really wear red like that. My goodies came yesterday! LOVE Rock Steady and LOVE Firebird! The blush palette is awesome BUT it's pressed really soft so it kicks up a ton of product. You have to honestly just 'tap' the brush in there to pick up product. Today I'm wearing Lo-Fi as a blush with OC over it, and Angel as a highlighter. The effect is incredible.
> 
> View attachment 51587
> 
> I'm actually all Stefani everything today: Angel as shadow, Blackout as liner, and Phone Call lip liner (filled in) with a clear gloss over it.



Looking good. I'm waiting for the blush palette to get to Nordies. Love her eye shadow palette though. I don't need any of the lipsticks. I think their other blushes kick up product too. Wearing Bittersweet today, you have to dab your brush in that one otherwise you pick up way too much product.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 22, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Looking good. I'm waiting for the blush palette to get to Nordies. Love her eye shadow palette though. I don't need any of the lipsticks. I think their other blushes kick up product too. Wearing Bittersweet today, you have to dab your brush in that one otherwise you pick up way too much product.



Thanks! Okay, if their other blushes are like that then this is right along those lines. Good stuff... just make sure you pat instead of swirl. LOL


----------



## montREALady (Jan 22, 2016)

Did some swatches. 

Doubt I'm getting the blush palette. Only Easy can work as a good blush on me. Cherry and Lo-Fi are super light and everything else are like highlighters even though OC is the"official" highlighter and the other two are blushes.



Lip stuff, Ex-Girlfriend lipstick wasn't there.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 22, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Thanks! Okay, if their other blushes are like that then this is right along those lines. Good stuff... just make sure you pat instead of swirl. LOL



Yup, I actually dab with those, hahaha!


----------



## NATlar (Jan 23, 2016)

My goodies <3 the eye palette I got in Novemeber but wanted to include it in my haul picture!! 

Lipliners - 714, Rock Steady, Firebird and Ex-Girlfriend! 

Lipsticks - 714, Rock Steady and Firebird 




I did go a bit heavy handed using this blush palette today but I got excited with it! I'm wearing Hush with Easy as my blush and Angel as my highlight!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 23, 2016)

NATlar said:


> My goodies <3 the eye palette I got in Novemeber but wanted to include it in my haul picture!!
> 
> Lipliners - 714, Rock Steady, Firebird and Ex-Girlfriend!
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!! That cheek highlight is gorgeous. What's your opinion on the blushes, do they all suit you? I'm asking because my complexion and hair color are similar to yours and I'm thinking of my low buy, but I also really want the palette.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 23, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Thank you!!!! That cheek highlight is gorgeous. What's your opinion on the blushes, do they all suit you? I'm asking because my complexion and hair color are similar to yours and I'm thinking of my low buy, but I also really want the palette.



I think they suit me well and they are my shades to wear, by the swatches they come across as good quality imo just as good as MAC..... I'd definitely buy it if I was you godknows why I'm thinking of buying another one from them as a BU haha I have too many blushes so I shouldn't lol!

Yeah my complexion is a NC15 in MAC and I literally wear the lightest shade in other foundations haha!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 24, 2016)

NATlar said:


> I think they suit me well and they are my shades to wear, by the swatches they come across as good quality imo just as good as MAC..... I'd definitely buy it if I was you godknows why I'm thinking of buying another one from them as a BU haha I have too many blushes so I shouldn't lol!
> 
> Yeah my complexion is a NC15 in MAC and I literally wear the lightest shade in other foundations haha!



Lol I was also thinking about buying a backup for the eye palette, but I own too many eyeshadows to justify this. This stuff should be perm!
So I 'll end up ordering the blushes and ex girlfriend lipstick tomorrow when the collection will be released here. Great to hear that you like your goodies so much and can recommend them!


----------



## NATlar (Jan 25, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> Lol I was also thinking about buying a backup for the eye palette, but I own too many eyeshadows to justify this. This stuff should be perm!
> So I 'll end up ordering the blushes and ex girlfriend lipstick tomorrow when the collection will be released here. Great to hear that you like your goodies so much and can recommend them!



Ex-Girlfriend Lipstick didn't come in stock here and still hasn't... gutted really wanted to get it  I know it's sheer but over the Lipliner to match it will look beautiful!! I totally recommend the blush palette without a doubt it's amazing! Worn it for three days now, tried Cherry yesterday with Angel as the highlight and it looked so pretty! I think I'll get a BU of it when it hits the stores I must be mad haha!


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 25, 2016)

NATlar said:


> Ex-Girlfriend Lipstick didn't come in stock here and still hasn't... gutted really wanted to get it  I know it's sheer but over the Lipliner to match it will look beautiful!! I totally recommend the blush palette without a doubt it's amazing! Worn it for three days now, tried Cherry yesterday with Angel as the highlight and it looked so pretty! I think I'll get a BU of it when it hits the stores I must be mad haha!



I just ordered the palette and ex girlfriend lipstick. There was some trouble about the lipstick being not in stock here as well, as one can read on UD Germany 's Facebook page. I did not order the liner because of my low buy, but I guess the lipstick will work well with my Subculture liner too. Don't tell me about your backups, lol, I cannot justify getting backups for myself.


----------



## Buffy89 (Jan 25, 2016)

Oops sorry, double post. Didn't load the site properly.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 25, 2016)

Buffy89 said:


> I just ordered the palette and ex girlfriend lipstick. There was some trouble about the lipstick being not in stock here as well, as one can read on UD Germany 's Facebook page. I did not order the liner because of my low buy, but I guess the lipstick will work well with my Subculture liner too. Don't tell me about your backups, lol, I cannot justify getting backups for myself.



You'll have to let me know how you get on with the Ex Girlfriend Lipstick... hope it comes in stock here soon  I'm pretty sure it'll work with "Subculture" too, that's one of my favourite nude liners so pretty! 

Haha I don't think I'll end up getting a BU of the blush palette, can't afford another one xx


----------



## rockin (Jan 26, 2016)

rockin said:


> I got an email through from Urban Decay just now to say that the Gwen collection is online, but when I looked the Phonecall lipstick is out ofstock (had to be one of the 'online only' ones, didn't it?) and there is no 'add to bag' for the matching lipliner.  I had been planning to get Phonecall lipstick and liner, and Firebird lipstick and liner.




My order arrived today - the blush palette, Firebird lipstick and liner, and Wonderland.  Firebird actually swatches even more pink than I thought it would, but that's not a bad thing as far as I'm concerned.

The plastic of the lipstick tubes feels very lightweight to me, and reminds me of some cheap lipstick I bought back in the early 80s.

Since my initial post, Phonecall lip pencil gained an 'add to bag' button, so I've ordered that, but the lipstick was still showing as out of stock.  Did any of the UK ladies get Phonecall lipstick, or was it never actually available on the site?


----------



## NATlar (Jan 26, 2016)

rockin said:


> My order arrived today - the blush palette, Firebird lipstick and liner, and Wonderland.  Firebird actually swatches even more pink than I thought it would, but that's not a bad thing as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The plastic of the lipstick tubes feels very lightweight to me, and reminds me of some cheap lipstick I bought back in the early 80s.
> 
> Since my initial post, Phonecall lip pencil gained an 'add to bag' button, so I've ordered that, but the lipstick was still showing as out of stock.  Did any of the UK ladies get Phonecall lipstick, or was it never actually available on the site?



Phonecall, Ex-Girlfriend and Plaid was never available when they released the collection have no idea why... even my counter doesn't have Ex-Girlfriend and obviously not the other two as they're online exclusives. I know Plaid and Wonderland liners was out of stock too and they're now showing as "in stock" so hopefully the other lipsticks do soon.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 27, 2016)

The UK site finally has the two online exclusive and Ex-Girlfriend lipsticks in stock now if anyone was after them!! Just orderd Ex Girlfriend  my collection is finally complete haha!! 

Im not getting Phonecall, Wonderland or Plaid!


----------



## montREALady (Jan 28, 2016)

Macy's has Ex-Girlfriend online here. I think it's too sheer for me to "need" it so I got Firebird to pick up in store tomorrow. 

The collection is also up on Nordies too.


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 28, 2016)

I got the eyeshadow and blush palette and all the lipsticks except the nude one.. Coming on the mail all the way to Hong Kong!


----------



## montREALady (Jan 30, 2016)

Ulta sent me a one-time use 20% coupon this morning that can be used on prestige brands. I'm getting the matching Firebird liner and maybe another lipstick from this collection. I really liked Wonderland when I swatched it so maybe that one or Rock Steady.

Edit: Got Firebird liner (got the lipstick yesterday from Macy's), Wonderland lipstick and liner and the UD waterline black pencil. With the discount and $12 Ulta Rewards dollars my total with taxes was $54.87. Yay!


----------



## NATlar (Jan 30, 2016)

I picked up wonderland and the matching liner today as well as a BU of the blush palette as i can see me hitting pan an they're only 2.8g...... now this is me finished with the collection haha!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jan 30, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Ulta sent me a one-time use 20% coupon this morning that can be used on prestige brands. I'm getting the matching Firebird liner and maybe another lipstick from this collection. I really liked Wonderland when I swatched it so maybe that one or Rock Steady.
> 
> Edit: Got Firebird liner (got the lipstick yesterday from Macy's), Wonderland lipstick and liner and the UD waterline black pencil. With the discount and $12 Ulta Rewards dollars my total with taxes was $54.87. Yay!



I was excited to get that coupon, too, since I've been on the fence about this stuff.  I got the blush palette, ex-gf lipstick and pencil, and rock steady lipstick. Yay indeed!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 4, 2016)

So my parents gave me the eyeshadow palette for my birthday.  I was a little worried about it since so many people have been disappointed, but I've got to say I love it and have been wearing it almost everyday!  I find the shades different and not too similar; however, I am the sort of pale gal this thing was designed for, so it makes sense that it would work well for me.

I also received my blush palette, Ex-GF, and Rock Steady that I ordered during Ulta's 20% off sale....LOVE LOVE LOVE Ex-GF and the liner (AND I'M NOT A LINER GIRL).  These are beautiful and perfect, and even the lipstick alone is not too sheer on me.  Rock Steady is a solid gorgeous red, but I find it applies jagged...I may need the liner if that will help matters.  The big surprise is I don't really care for the blush palette...it all applies SUPER sheer on me.  I'm going to try a few different brushes before I write it off, though.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 4, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So my parents gave me the eyeshadow palette for my birthday.  I was a little worried about it since so many people have been disappointed, but I've got to say I love it and have been wearing it almost everyday!  I find the shades different and not too similar; however, I am the sort of pale gal this thing was designed for, so it makes sense that it would work well for me.
> 
> I also received my blush palette, Ex-GF, and Rock Steady that I ordered during Ulta's 20% off sale....LOVE LOVE LOVE Ex-GF and the liner (AND I'M NOT A LINER GIRL).  These are beautiful and perfect, and even the lipstick alone is not too sheer on me.  Rock Steady is a solid gorgeous red, but I find it applies jagged...I may need the liner if that will help matters.  The big surprise is I don't really care for the blush palette...it all applies SUPER sheer on me.  I'm going to try a few different brushes before I write it off, though.  Anyone else experience this?



As someone who is light/fair skinned, I think this collection was made for us. I have no complaints about the e/s palette.
I really like the blush palette too. I don't find them to be sheer at all. The last two in each row I treat as highlighters. OC looks gorgeous under matte blushes. The middle shade in the top row is super pigmented. I barely put a brush in it and I get great color payoff.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 4, 2016)

NATlar said:


> I picked up wonderland and the matching liner today as well as a BU of the blush palette as i can see me hitting pan an they're only 2.8g...... now this is me finished with the collection haha!





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I was excited to get that coupon, too, since I've been on the fence about this stuff.  I got the blush palette, ex-gf lipstick and pencil, and rock steady lipstick. Yay indeed!





GreenEyedAllie said:


> So my parents gave me the eyeshadow palette for my birthday.  I was a little worried about it since so many people have been disappointed, but I've got to say I love it and have been wearing it almost everyday!  I find the shades different and not too similar; however, I am the sort of pale gal this thing was designed for, so it makes sense that it would work well for me.
> 
> I also received my blush palette, Ex-GF, and Rock Steady that I ordered during Ulta's 20% off sale....LOVE LOVE LOVE Ex-GF and the liner (AND I'M NOT A LINER GIRL).  These are beautiful and perfect, and even the lipstick alone is not too sheer on me.  Rock Steady is a solid gorgeous red, but I find it applies jagged...I may need the liner if that will help matters.  The big surprise is I don't really care for the blush palette...it all applies SUPER sheer on me.  I'm going to try a few different brushes before I write it off, though.  Anyone else experience this?



Got my stuff too! I haven't tried any of the liners nor Wonderland. I kind of went nuts in the last week so not sure when I'll get to them, lmaoooo!


(Missing is the MAC Holiday Coral Lip Compact!)

Love the e/s palette!! I used it for about a week straight when I got it. Wearing it today actually:


I'm not pale and it works on me! I know a lot of WOC don't seem to like it.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Feb 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Got my stuff too! I haven't tried any of the liners nor Wonderland. I kind of went nuts in the last week so not sure when I'll get to them, lmaoooo!
> View attachment 51980
> 
> (Missing is the MAC Holiday Coral Lip Compact!)
> ...



That looks SO pretty on you!  Even prettier than on me TBH.  Yeah, I don't know why WOC do not seem to love it.  It obviously works beautifully on darker skin tones.  I feel like ladies in the 20/30 range might have the hardest time, but it's all in what you want out of the palette.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 4, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> As someone who is light/fair skinned, I think this collection was made for us. I have no complaints about the e/s palette.
> I really like the blush palette too. I don't find them to be sheer at all. The last two in each row I treat as highlighters. OC looks gorgeous under matte blushes. The middle shade in the top row is super pigmented. I barely put a brush in it and I get great color payoff.


Now the blush palette isn't worth it for me because of skin-tone, one worked, two were too pale and the rest were all highlighters on me, which I don't need. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> That looks SO pretty on you!  Even prettier than on me TBH.  Yeah, I don't know why WOC do not seem to love it.  It obviously works beautifully on darker skin tones.  I feel like ladies in the 20/30 range might have the hardest time, but it's all in what you want out of the palette.


Thanks a lot!! I used 1987, Serious, Anaheim, Bathwater and Pop. I think a lot just don't want to spend the money to be disappointed. But it's in stores now so they can swatch it themselves I guess. I own many palettes where I use more colors than others, this is no exception. You're right, I guess it's what they are looking for. I also think people see Gwen and expect a traditional UD palette with wild colors because of how she dresses, etc. But as people have pointed out, her lips are usually her focus when it comes to makeup.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Got my stuff too! I haven't tried any of the liners nor Wonderland. I kind of went nuts in the last week so not sure when I'll get to them, lmaoooo!
> View attachment 51980
> 
> (Missing is the MAC Holiday Coral Lip Compact!)
> ...



You are killing it!


----------



## sagehen (Feb 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Got my stuff too! I haven't tried any of the liners nor Wonderland. I kind of went nuts in the last week so not sure when I'll get to them, lmaoooo!
> View attachment 51980
> 
> (Missing is the MAC Holiday Coral Lip Compact!)
> ...


I need you tpo try the NYX lip lingerie and post your thoughts...


----------



## iqaganda (Feb 24, 2016)

Was it just me not liking these lipsticks? They feel so thick on the lips and after three hours they start to make my lips feel dry to the point that it fades away starting from the middle. And the worst part is, they feather..


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 24, 2016)

iqaganda said:


> Was it just me not liking these lipsticks? They feel so thick on the lips and after three hours they start to make my lips feel dry to the point that it fades away starting from the middle. And the worst part is, they feather..



I only own Ex-Girlfriend so I cannot say a lot about the feathering. Surprisingly, I haven't worn it a lot. I expected it to be different in formula, more hydrating. It's all right, but still, I expected something else. I cannot compare it to other UD lipsticks because I 've just tried the Pulp Fiction one a few times and destashed it.


----------



## montREALady (Feb 24, 2016)

iqaganda said:


> Was it just me not liking these lipsticks? They feel so thick on the lips and after three hours they start to make my lips feel dry to the point that it fades away starting from the middle. And the worst part is, they feather..





Buffy89 said:


> I only own Ex-Girlfriend so I cannot say a lot about the feathering. Surprisingly, I haven't worn it a lot. I expected it to be different in formula, more hydrating. It's all right, but still, I expected something else. I cannot compare it to other UD lipsticks because I 've just tried the Pulp Fiction one a few times and destashed it.



So embarrassing, I've used Firebird once and don't remember. I haven't had a chance to try it with the matching liner nor Wonderland lipstick and its liner to even notice how they wear  I'm just not wearing those colors now. I've been wearing more dark colors, browns, nudes, etc.


----------



## Livvie1010 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've never used this brand before but have heard good things and have been wanting to try out their eyeshadow and lip liner any suggestions?


----------



## Buffy89 (Feb 25, 2016)

montREALady said:


> So embarrassing, I've used Firebird once and don't remember. I haven't had a chance to try it with the matching liner nor Wonderland lipstick and its liner to even notice how they wear  I'm just not wearing those colors now. I've been wearing more dark colors, browns, nudes, etc.



Lol, I do feel the same way about my Ex-Girlfriend lipstick. Or a lot of other products. I try to calm down my conscience by thinking  this is normal for bigger makeup kits.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2016)

View attachment 52581
View attachment 52582



*UD GS Firebird Liner & Lip ~ My big splurge for February & my first lippie in forever!
Wore it for Sat date night. Jury is out on the liner. I love the lipstick color! I did use balm as the formula is not moisturizing & primer under to prevent staining. The pigmenation def stains! 
*


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2016)

Heyyy. Ulta has the blush palette and brow box 1/2 off today only, so $22.50 and $15 respectively. The palette is sold out online but your local store may have it. Both of those items weren't woc friendly (or anyone darker than Gwen, lol!) so I'm thinking their sales weren't great, hence the sale because the eye shadow palette is still full price.


----------



## Kaidan (Apr 4, 2016)

I just bought the eye shadow and blush palette online @ Sephora. I still haven't seen the blush palette in person but I did see the eyeshadow one and it looked decent.  I still can't decide on the lipsticks but I do want Ex-Girlfriend everything and maybe Rocksteady.


----------



## Kaidan (Apr 15, 2016)

So late to the party but... My palettes came super fast and got to play with them for a week. UD really killed it with the packaging!  It's one of the best packaging styles that I've seen in a while and I'm not even a fan of gold per say.  The eye shadow palette is really amazing even if it's a bunch of neutrals with pops of color. The matte shades were ridiculously smooth and blended well. The shimmer shades were great as usual. Pop and 1987 are my misses due to the latter not being a shade I'd use frequently and despite Pop being a beautiful color, the glitter texture shades a turn off for me.  Despite those two shades, the palette is a big winner for me.

The blush palette is really nice, but I found it too warm with some shades being a bit similar, and didn't like Lo-Fi. I don't mind the sheerness, but that's more of my liking and I'm glad it was stated beforehand because their perm blushes and highlighters are very pigmented and awesome.  My favorites were Hush, Easy, and OC (mixed with either Cherry or Easy).  Lo-Fi is a bronzer for me and it was too warm toned. OC's base color is a bit tricky to use alone but works well mixed with another color or sheer.  Overall the blush (more like highlighter) palette is nice to have, but not really needed.

I had to hunt down Ex-Girlfriend lipstick because it was sold out everywhere in stores and online. I ended up buying it @ EvilBay for a reasonable price, but the color and formula was worth it.  I bought Firebird ls and liner during the sale and it's a beautiful fuchsia.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2016)

Kaidan said:


> So late to the party but... My palettes came super fast and got to play with them for a week. UD really killed it with the packaging!  It's one of the best packaging styles that I've seen in a while and I'm not even a fan of gold per say.  The eye shadow palette is really amazing even if it's a bunch of neutrals with pops of color. The matte shades were ridiculously smooth and blended well. The shimmer shades were great as usual. Pop and 1987 are my misses due to the latter not being a shade I'd use frequently and despite Pop being a beautiful color, the glitter texture shades a turn off for me.  Despite those two shades, the palette is a big winner for me.
> 
> The blush palette is really nice, but I found it too warm with some shades being a bit similar, and didn't like Lo-Fi. I don't mind the sheerness, but that's more of my liking and I'm glad it was stated beforehand because their perm blushes and highlighters are very pigmented and awesome.  My favorites were Hush, Easy, and OC (mixed with either Cherry or Easy).  Lo-Fi is a bronzer for me and it was too warm toned. OC's base color is a bit tricky to use alone but works well mixed with another color or sheer.  Overall the blush (more like highlighter) palette is nice to have, but not really needed.
> 
> I had to hunt down Ex-Girlfriend lipstick because it was sold out everywhere in stores and online. I ended up buying it @ EvilBay for a reasonable price, but the color and formula was worth it.  I bought Firebird ls and liner during the sale and it's a beautiful fuchsia.



I like the e/s palette too and I agree about the packaging. That blush one is not for dark skin. I got Ex-Girlfriend from Sephora.com right when their sale started. I didn't know it was that sheer, I got it with the liner thankfully. I had gotten Firebird and Wonderland lipsticks and liners when it launched. Who would have known the whole damned collection (minus the e/s palette) would have went on sale so fast?! Jeez. I was thinking of getting 714 from Macy's but it sold out...I think mine may have it in store but it ain't that serious for me, hahaha.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 16, 2016)

I got Rock Steady l/s when the collection launched. Then I grabbed Wonderland and Firebird during the VIB sale. These lipsticks are very good. They are different formula from their normal revolution, sheer revolution and matte lipsticks. They are richer. Creamy without being sticky or drying. I hope this is a clue as to what the Alice lipsticks will be like.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2016)

I hate walking through Macy's, I just bought 714 lipstick. $12, what the heck. I went to pick up an order and make a return then somehow found myself in the makeup section.


----------

